# Tommy



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

I suppose this is the correct forum for bunkering tankers!

A tight squeeze.... *TOMMY* positioning herself so that the outer lock gate can be opened. Saves on pumping water I suppose.

West India Dock lock, October 1997.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

She is a Dunston Hessle build 1963 as BATSMAN.
Gp


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

That's right, one of the numerous "Bowker and King" fleet. 215 tons gross.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Sorry BATMAN.... or are you TOMMY?


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

Batman and Robin fallen down on the job again!!..drat!!


----------

